# Anadrol



## AnaSCI (Jan 29, 2013)

Anadrol

Anadrol 50 is the strongest and at the same time also the most effective oral steroid. The compound has an extremely high androgenic effect which goes hand in hand with an extremely intense anabolic component. For this reason, dramatic gains in strength and muscle mass can be achieved in a very short time. An increase in body weight of 10-15 pounds or more in only 14 days is not unusual. Water retention is considerable, so that the muscle diameter quickly increases and the user gets a massive appearance within record time. Since the muscle cell draws a lot of water, the entire muscle system of most athletes looks smooth, in part even puffy.

Anadrol 50 does not cause a qualitative muscle gain but rather a quantitative one which in the off-season is quite welcome. Anadrol 50 "lubricates" the joints since water is stored there as well. On the one hand this is a factor in the enormous increase of strength and on the other hand, it allows athletes with joint problems a painless workout. Powerlifters in the higher weight classes are sold on Anadrol 50. A strict diet together with the simultaneous intake of Nolvadex and Proviron, can significantly reduce water retention so that a distinct increase in the solid muscles is possible. By taking Anadrol 50 the athlete experiences an enormous "pump effect" during the workout in the exercised muscles. The blood volume in the body is significantly elevated causing a higher blood supply to the muscles during workout.

Anadrol 50 increases the number of red blood cells, allowing the muscle to absorb more oxygen. The muscle thus has a higher endurance and performance level. Consequently, the athlete can rely on great power and high strength even after several sets. Some bodybuilders report such an enormous and in part painful "pump" that they end their workout after only a few sets or work on another muscle. The often-mentioned "steroid pump" manifests itself to an extreme by the intake of Anadrol 50 and during workout it gives the athlete a fantastic and satisfying sensation. The highly androgenic effect of Anadrol 50 stimulates the regeneration of the body so that the often-feared "over training" is unlikely. The athlete often feels that only hours after a strenuous workout he is ready for more. Even if he works out six days a week he makes continued progress.

Although Anadrol 50 is not a steroid used in preparation for a competition, it does help more than any other steroid during dieting to maintain the muscle mass and to allow an intense workout. Many bodybuilders therefore use it up to about one week before.". competition, solving the problem of water retention by taking anti estrogens and diuretics so that they will appear bulky and hard when in the limelight.

As for the dosage, opinions differ. The manufacturer of the former Spanish Oxitosona 50 tablets, Syntex Latino, recommends a daily dosage of 0,5 - 2,5 mg per pounds of body weight. A bodybuilder weighing 200 pounds could therefore take up to 500 mg per day which corresponds to 10 tablets. These indications, however, are completely unrealistic, much too high, and could cause severe side effects. A dosage sufficient for any athlete would be 0,5 - 0,8 mg per pound of body weight/day. This corresponds to 1-4 tablets; i.e. 50-200 mg/day. Under no circumstances should an athlete take more than four tablets in any given day. We are of the opinion that a daily intake of three tablets should not be exceeded. Those of you who would like to try Anadrol 50 for the first time should begin with an intake of only one 50 mg tablet. After a few days or even better, after one week, the daily dosage can be increased to two tablets, one tablet each in the morning and evening, taken with meals.

Athletes who are more advanced or weigh more than 220 pounds can increase the dosage to 150 mg/day in the third week. This dosage, however, should not be taken for periods longer than two to three weeks. Following, the dose should be reduced by one tablet every week. Since Anadrol 50 quickly saturates the receptors, its intake should not exceed six weeks. The dramatic mass build up which often occurs shortly after administration rapidly decreases, so that either the dosage must be increased (which the athlete should avoid due to the considerable side effects) or, even better, another product should be used. Those who take Anadrol 50 for more than 5-6 weeks should be able to gain 20 - 25 pounds. These should be satisfying results and thus encourage the athlete to discontinue using the compound. After discontinuing Anadrol 50, it is important to continue steroid treatment with another compound since, otherwise, a drastic reduction takes place and the user, as is often observed, within a short period looks the same as before the treatment. No other anabolic/androgenic steroid causes such a fast and drastic loss in strength and mass as does Anadrol 50.

Athletes should continue their treatment with injectable testosterone such as Sustanon 250 or Testosterone enanthate for several weeks. Bodybuilders often combine Anadrol 50 with Deca-Durabolin or Testosterone to build up strength and mass. A very effective stack which is also favored by professionals consists of Anadrol 50 100 mg+/day, Parabolon 228 mg+/week, and Sustanon 500 mg+/week. This stack quickly improves strength and mass but it is not suitable for and steroid novices. Anadrol 50 is not a steroid for novices and should only be used after the athlete has achieved a certain development or has had experience with various "weaker" compounds. Stories that the elite bodybuilder uses 8-10 or more Anadrol 50 tablets daily belongs to the realm of fairy tales. It is rare that any ambitous competing bodybuilder can do without the support of 50 mg Oxymetholon tablets; however, taking 8, 10 or 12 tablets daily is more than the organism can handle. Anadrol 50 is to be taken seriously and the prevailing bodybuilder mentality "more is better" is out of place.

Anadrol 50 is unfortunately also the most harmful oral steroid. Its intake can cause many considerable side effects. Since it is 17-alpha alkylated it is very liver-toxic. Most users can expect certain pathological changes in their liver values after approximately few week.

The compound oxymetholone easily converts into estrogen. This causes signs of feminization (e.g. gynecomastia) and water retention which in turn requires the intake of anti estrogens (e.g. Nolvadex and Proviron) and an increased use of diuretics (e.g. Lasix) before a competition. Bodybuilders who experience a severe steroid acne caused by Anadrol 50 can get this problem under control by using the prescription drug Accutane.

Other possible side effects may include headaches, nausea, vomiting, stomach aches, lack of appetite, insomnia, and diarrhea. The athlete can expect a feeling of "general indisposition" with the intake of Anadrol 50 which is completely in contrast to Dianabol which conveys a "sense of well-being". This often creates a paradoxical situation since the athlete continues to become stronger and bulkier while, at the same time, he does not feel well. The increased aggressiveness is caused by the resulting high level of androgen and occurs mostly when large quantities of testosterone are "shot" simultaneously with the Anadrol 50. Anadrol is not a steroid for older athletes since they react more sensitively to possible side effects, and the risk of liver damage and prostate cancer increases. Since the drug is usually taken with a diet rich in calories and fat needed to build up mass, the cholesterol level and the LDL values might increase while the HDL values decrease. The body's own production of testosterone is considerably reduced since Anadrol 50 has an inhibiting effect on the hypothalamus, which in turn completely reduces or stops the release of GnRH (gonadotropin releasing hormone). For this reason the intake of testosterone-stimulating compounds such as HCG and Clomid (see relative characteristics) is absolutely necessary to maintain the hormone production in the testes.

Anadrol 50 is not recommended for women since it causes many and, in part, irreversible virilizing symptoms such as acne, clitorial hypertrophy, deep voice, increased hair growth on the legs, beard growth, missed periods, increased -libido, and hair loss. Anadrol 50 is simply too strong for the female organism and accordingly, it is poorly tolerated. Some national and international competing female athletes, however, do take Anadrol 50 during their "mass building phase" and achieve enormous progress. Women who do not want to give up the distinct performance-enhancing effect of Anadrol 50 but, at the same time, would like to reduce possible side effects caused by androgen, could consider taking half a tablet (25 mg) every two days, combined with a "mild" injectable anabolic steroid such as Primobolan Depot or Deca Durabolin. Ultimately, the use of Anadrol 50 and its dosage are an expression of the female athlete's personal willingness to take risks. In schools of medicine Anadrol 50 is used in the treatment of bone marrow disorders and anemia with abnormal blood formation.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2013)

Ps.. One of the most faked orals out there due to popularity.. Know your source  . I ate many of nothins in my years and when it's good you know dam well it's good.. Use liver support also.. Good post ..


----------



## Nabz (Aug 19, 2014)

........


----------



## clanmate (Sep 14, 2015)

What do you think about this ////


----------



## squatster (Jan 18, 2016)

Anadrol is great steriod if you can handle it
I get way to mean and paranoid by the 2nd week on anadrol


----------



## monstar845935 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anadrol for me makes me happy and I sleep hard on it


----------



## Thelunkster (Apr 1, 2016)

Do they make this injectable that wouldn't be so bad on the liver?


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yup. Still liver toxic on its way out but not as bad as going in in oral form. Plus your probably getting more of the compound in since your bypassing the liver at first. Just my two cc's though....AR....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 2, 2016)

Thelunkster said:


> Do they make this injectable that wouldn't be so bad on the liver?



Oral impact on the the liver is overrated.  In a recent study which would not let me cut and paste...21 patients took 100mg ed for 24 weeks and only two had an increase in liver enzymes worth noting. 

Interesing they would  give such high doses of anadrol up to 200mg ed to AIDs patients if they thought it was dangerous. 

A night of drinking is harder on your liver than popping a few drol.

And guys used to carry inj drol all the time but not so much any more.

Hawk


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 3, 2016)

Chicken Hawk if you could point me in the right direction on where to find that article I'd be forever grateful. I've been getting flamed for many many years for saying that exact thing but really havnt seen many if any credible long tests like you described. I'd love to take that article and shove it up a few guys asses for sure. Now I'm not saying extensive constant abuse of orals over years and years won't eventually cause some damage but this crap of "hurry up and get of all orals after 6 weeks or your gonna die" is bullshit in my humble opinion.


      Its like you said, If you go out every Friday night and drink a six pack or whatever is your thing your doing the same if not more damage than using orals. 

   And please no one listen to me as these are my personal opinions on using orals and the truth about their toxicity on the body. I've done a lot of research, bloods, and put up with a lot of crap for my beliefs so when someone who I respect like CH (Just don't tell him cause his head is big enough as it is) says they have a real article I get excited to say the least....AR....


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 3, 2016)

And please I'm in no way looking for a debate where somebody whips up some fucking you tube thing or article written by some steroid Guru where this person says how taking oral steroids are so toxic that anything over x amount of MG's per x amount of weeks is no good for you. Fucking prove it with medical research and then we'll talk. Real medical research. Until then I will say Drol is liver toxic but so is Advil.


    Again these are my personal, stupid, unfounded beliefs. If my liver falls out when I'm fifty then hey my bad and I was apparently wrong cause I don't drink or use Advil so I guess it was the Drol and Dbol....AR....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 5, 2016)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/mike-arnol...ity-oral-steroids-risks-over-exaggerated.html

As an aside, I have never heard of anyone ever having an issue...ever! Its the same hype as t3 and other stuff. I am not saying do not use caution but like John Stossel said, show me the bodies. Show me the jaundice, show me freakin anything...AR this is not aimed at you but is my personal opinion as well.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 5, 2016)

And thanks for the paragraphs. 

Hawk


----------



## Dave chaders (Mar 8, 2017)

Should anadrol tablets be hard. As mine break into powder verry easily.. my winstroll are hard as fuk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 8, 2017)

Dave chaders said:


> Should anadrol tablets be hard. As mine break into powder verry easily.. my winstroll are hard as fuk



Its can depend on the brand actually,,they will vary sometimes.


----------



## gkn525 (Mar 10, 2017)

AR-15 &chickenhawk,I'm with u guys all the way on this subject.I've run 75mg-125mg/day anadrol for up to 4+months&dbol 25mg-50mg/day dbol even longer&never a single issue.never ran these 2 together now,each were ran individually always  with test& either,decaeq,or primobolan.I've always wondered where the fuck this 4-6 weeks max or u will kill ur liver.bro science lol...


----------



## gkn525 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry about the negative quote guys,probably shouldn't post after arguing with the girlfriend.I know everyone responds differently to drugs,some livers are clearly stronger,more resilient than others but,I do also believe that the hepatoxicity of 17aa
orals have been exaggerated


----------

